# New Vox AC15C1



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody try the new Vox AC15C1? 2 channels - normal/top boost, tone cut, greenback speaker. Looks like a great amp.

YouTube - Vox AC15 Custom - AC15C1


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I ordered one the other day from L&M. $649.00 is tough to beat with what you get. I have no idea when it arrives but I'll report. I ordered it based solely on the ProGuitarShop demo and word of mouth at The Gear Page and Harmony Central.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have a feeling these amps don't have an fx loop. anyone?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have a feeling these amps don't have an fx loop. anyone?


They do not. The new AC30's do though. That was a tough choice because I would prefer an effects loop, but it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I like how the tubes are easily accessible from the rear panel. I have an AC15tb and the chasis was a HUGE PITA to get out. I wonder if the new design will produce any concerns with tube rattle though.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Amp came in today at L&M. WOW! That is all I can say. I played a Squire CV 50's Strat straight in and paid for it there and then. I can't wait to plug in my Fuzz to it. It's gonna be great. Wonderful sounding amp.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Got the AC15C1 today. Havent had alot of time with it as of yet but my initial impressions are very favorable.
I've had a UK AC15TB for years now. Never tried one of the Custom Classics. 

I'm not very fond of the closed back though, maybe i'm just accustomed to seeing an open back from the past Voxes i've owned. But now there's nowhere to put your cord, or footswitch. Eh maybe i'm too picky. 

Love the Greenback in the new amp. Seems to fit the amp very nicely, and it obviously hasnt even broken in yet. Lots of sparkle in the amp. Overdriven the amp sounds great, no ratty overdrive. I know the previous models had some issues with the bright cap, but i didnt find that with the new line. There's now a Tone cut beside the Master Volume, which effects both the Normal and Top Boost channel. Bass and Treble are only active on the Top Boost channel. 

Trem and Verb are both nice sounding. Although i think i prefer the Trem on the older UK model. 
Tubes are now easily accessible by removing only the top back panel. The tubes now hang vertical like a Blues Jr. I mentioned it above, not sure if that will be an issue with tube rattle, etc. There was obviously a reason all previous Voxes were designed with the tubes tucked away within the chasis. The upside now being you dont have to remove the whole chasis to swap tubes. Removing tubes from the UK model were a HUGE PITA.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How do the cleans sound on this in comparison to a Fender Princeton Reverb? Does this amp really weight 50 pounds!

TG


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've owned a Princeton but the cleans are very nice in the vox. Definitely has the chime. And yes the Vox is heavy.


----------

